# Methoden anderer Klassen zugreifen



## fei-d (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich plagt schon den ganzen Tag folgendes Problem: Ich versuche mit einem JApplet namens ZaehlerGUI auf eine andere Class namens Zaehler zuzugreifen



			
				Zaehler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> public class Zaehler {
> private int zaehler;
> 
> public Zaehler() {
> ...





			
				ZaehlerGUI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> import java.awt.*;
> import java.awt.event.*;
> import javax.swing.*;
> import javax.swing.event.*;
> ...



ZaehlerGUI soll, wenn man  auf den Button klickt, immer um eins addieren. Dazu soll ich nach Aufgabenstellung auf die Zaehler-Classs zugreifen, genau genohmen deren Methoden. Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich das absolut nicht verstehe. Wie komm ich denn an die Mehtoden von Zaehler in meiner ZaehlerGui ran. 

Ich habe schon gegoogelt und in diversen Foren, Tutorials und auch in verschiedenen Ebooks nachgeschaut, aber mein Problem nicht konkret lösen können.

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar, v.a. da mein Problem wohl recht einfach zu lösen ist.


----------



## darkmagic2002 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo fei-d,
ganz einfach: In der Klasse _ZaehlerGUI_ deklarierst und instantiierst du einfach ein _Zaehler_-Objekt:

```
public class ZaehlerGUI extends JApplet
{
//hier werden die Textfelder deklariert

Zaehler zaehler = new Zaehler();

//hier kommen die Methoden (init() usw.)
}
```
Und in die _JButton1_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent)_-Methode der Klasse _ZaehlerGUI_, welche wohl den Zähler inkrementieren soll, schreibst du:

```
//innerhalb von ZaehlerGUI
JButton1_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
{
zaehler.erhoeheZaehler();
}
```

Gruß,
kevin


----------



## fei-d (16. Mai 2010)

Es klappt wirklich super, danke und ich glaube, dass ich es endlich verstanden habe.


----------

